# 2 Cycle Oil Mix Questions



## leeave96 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have read of folks using one mix for their various 2 cycle engine equipment with good results.
With the idea in mind of erroring on side of too much oil in the mix is better than too little.

I have a Stihl Trimmer that uses 50:1 mix. I have just bought a Poulan Pro Pruner that uses a 40:1 mix.

Last summer I tried 40:1 in the Stihl, but the exhaust dripped some oil from it. Not a lot, but enough to wipe-up with a finger. I changed to 50:1 and the oil on the exhaust went away.

I read that because the Poulan's were jetted so lean that it is a good idea to use 32:1 in stead of 40:1. I trie this and thought the pruner runs great, I am getting the same slight dripping of oil.

Anyone running a more richer oil mix like I am doing above? Aside from the potential of the exhaust ports clogging a bit sooner and a bit more smoke, is the oil on the exhaust going to be a problem?

I trust the Stihl is going to be ok at 50:1, but I am a little concerned about the Poulan and want to be sure it is getting enough oil in the crankcase.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

IMHO, if you use "Stihl" oil for your mix, you can run 50:1 in any 2 cycle. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

While I agree with geo that Stihl has a very good 2 cycle oil mix, it's the design of the engine dictates the lubrication requirements.

There are some multi-ratio 2 cycle oils available that will allow one ratio to run in a variety of units. 

I would not recommend running a ratio leaner then specified on a unit that is still under warranty, unless the oil your using has a warranty statement that will take over if the manufacturer turns down any warranty repairs based on the lack of proper lubrication.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

I would agree with 30yearTech that you should use the recommended oil and mixture during the warranty period in case you run into any problems. Personally, I use Optimal oil at 100:1 ratio for every two cycle I have from snowblower, weed eater, chainsaw - all of them and they all have different original mixture requirements. The oil is smokeless and I've never burnt a piston or plugged a port.


----------

